

Show HN: Signature Maker (my weekend experiment) - rk0567
http://signature-maker.net/

======
vicaya
Make the drawing area bigger! It's extremely hard to write signature fluidly
in tiny area with digital devices.

------
ilanco
nicely done, although taking a photo of an autograph works surprisingly well

